# Ayuda con ventilador de auto!



## alfsentra (Ago 2, 2011)

Hola!

Estoy por instalar un ventilador universal a mi auto y tengo esta duda. Despues d einstalarlo con el relay original del auto pense que podria hacer este cableado externo y si podria subir de voltage a ventilador para que tenga mas rpm's de esa manera enfria mas al radiador. Tengo un relay universal pero mi pregunta seria, Como puedo subir el voltage de 12v a unos 14v en el ventilador?

Espero su respuesta amigo!

Saludos!


----------



## betodj (Ago 2, 2011)

alfsentra dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Estoy por instalar un ventilador universal a mi auto Como puedo subir el voltage de 12v a unos 14v en el ventilador?
> 
> ...



En efecto hay circuitos llamados convertidores dc-dc. Pero creo que la solucion  NO va por hay, mas bien debes enfocarte en conjunto al sistema de refrigeracion (limpieza y estado del radiador, calidad del anticongelante(refrigerante)(nivel en el deposito), sencibilidad del sensor de temperatura, etc.

PD. ¿Modo Ventilador o extractor?  (No invertir polaridades, como viene de fabrica) discucion similar en: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/duda-debo-colocar-ventilador-amplificador-40680/

PD. En el foro hay mucha info. de "convertidores" usa el buscador..

Un saludo.


----------



## alfsentra (Ago 3, 2011)

El refrigerante y lo demas no es problema, soy tecnico automotriz . Lo que sucede es que pense levantar un poco el voltage para el ventilador y asi ganar unas rpm's mas que a 12v, algo parecido a los mitsubishi que usan un modulo para los ventiladores, primer stage y segundo stage, primero prenden en low y despues en high. Yo pense que si a 12v mi fan esta a 2000rpm por lo menos a un 13.5 - 14.0v debe tener un poco mas de rpm's y asi un poco mas de cfm. El motor es de 12v / 80w segun menciona el fabricante. Voy a darme la vuelta otra ves en el buscador a ver que encuentro, si saben algo me tiran !


----------



## MaTiXx090 (Ago 3, 2011)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-12v-24v-1952/
 Ahi podes encontrar algo de lo que necesitás. Nos vemos


----------



## alfsentra (Ago 3, 2011)

aqui encontre esto: http://www.comolohago.cl/2008/10/17/como-hacer-un-regulador-de-voltaje/

Gracias matixx090! Vere si puedo armarlo y contare, si tengo dudas posteo !


----------



## sergio rossi (Ago 3, 2011)

benas noches alfsentra. mira en funcion de lo que preguntas con respecto de  elevar la tension a 14v el regulador de voltaje del altenador corta en lo gral en 14v. por lo tanto lo que pretendes hacer no te va a servir de nada mientras el auto este en marcha. fijate que hay una gran variedad de motores cuyas velocidades varian entre los 2000 y 2800 rpm. la otra posibilidad es poner una paleta mas grande de diametro (siempre que te de el lugar y el  torque del  motor) esto ultimo me parece mas sencillo y sensato. la otra posibilidad es tomar la tension antes del regulador del alternador y ahi  si con otro regulador exterior hacer lo  que queres, pero cuidado vas a tener que subir la tension a 17/18v (ojo con el consumo del electroventilador en el momento del arranque para calcular el regulador porque lo vas a quemar) ESPERO haber sido de ayuda, y cualquier duda consultame. un saludo.


----------

